# My newest large scale train



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

I got this via the Disney Parks merchandise website - I had seen it at the Disney Store in Anaheim.










It is an amazing model that actually runs with a rubber band motor. While it was very involved to build, it was straight forward and went together well.

I don't think these are still available, but Reindeer Pass has some other models from the same company, UGear.


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

The Disney website shows this as available for $79.99


https://www.shopdisney.com/walter-e.-disney-train-wooden-puzzle-by-ugears-400020871343.html


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

It would be a good project with the grandkids if you are running out of things to do.


----------

